# Yard Sale Score



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 12, 2016)

I WAS NOT SHOPPING FOR THEM BUT I JUST COULDN'T TURN DOWN 
A SET OF 11 GREENLEE KNOCKOUT PUNCHES IN A BOX FOR $25 .


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 12, 2016)

good price


----------



## mirage100 (Mar 12, 2016)

Dude NICE score.


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 12, 2016)

Good buy . You can't hardly beat that price.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 12, 2016)

Yup, I'd say you did just fine on that deal. Mike


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice score man. Oh and by the way.


----------



## bandaidmd (Apr 29, 2016)

i scored a 4 piece american made small hole gauge set for 6 bucks last week, cheapest on ebay was 45


----------

